# Pen boxes with color - No more laser engraving



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are some pen box samples I have done for customers.
This is in my opinion much better than laser engraving because of the colors and quality.

Thanks for looking and comments are welcome.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Apr 27, 2010)

They are awesome.... how are they done? How long will they last?


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 27, 2010)

Those are really nice Constant.


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 27, 2010)

Those look very nice.  Are they sublimation printed?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 27, 2010)

It is a solvent ink design to etches into the finish of the box. The same can be done on metal and may other materials.

It will not wear off. It will come off if you wash it with acetone.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 27, 2010)

Sylvanite said:


> Those look very nice. Are they sublimation printed?
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


 
No, it is printed directly onto the box with a special ink.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks great, you have all the neat toys.............


----------



## el_d (Apr 27, 2010)

Very Nice Constant.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 27, 2010)

Those look great Constant.  You sure have some cool stuff!


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 27, 2010)

More items to get in our wallets. They look great.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 27, 2010)

Wait until you see what comes next.:wink: I am just waiting for one more special part for a machine.


----------



## Grizz (Apr 27, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Wait until you see what comes next.:wink: I am just waiting for one more special part for a machine.



What is the cost going to be to have a 'special' box created for a client?

Oh...yea... they are cool!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 27, 2010)

Grizz said:


> What is the cost going to be to have a 'special' box created for a client?
> 
> Oh...yea... they are cool!


 
Around $ 5 - $7 max  plus the pen box. 

All I need is a good file to work with, the better the artwork the better the result.


----------



## jbeyer (Apr 27, 2010)

What is the ink that you use? Does it use a regular printer?

Jonathan


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 27, 2010)

jbeyer said:


> What is the ink that you use? Does it use a regular printer?
> 
> Jonathan


 
No I wish, it is a very expensive printer:frown:


----------



## FrankG (Apr 28, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> It is a solvent ink design to etches into the finish of the box. The same can be done on metal and may other materials.
> 
> It will not wear off. It will come off if you wash it with acetone.



So, do the designs come ready made or do you buy the materials and draw them or . . . ?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 28, 2010)

FrankG said:


> So, do the designs come ready made or do you buy the materials and draw them or . . . ?


 
I would print the design on the box. I would use Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw or Adobe Photoshop to create or modify the design to fit the box.

There would be standard designs available from my site as soon as I have received my pen box stock.
Most of the work would be custom work where you can give me the design you like to put on the box.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 28, 2010)

Constant, once again stepping up the bar.  Will this work with any type of wood?  So if we are able to supply a box we made you can put this on it?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 28, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> Constant, once again stepping up the bar. Will this work with any type of wood? So if we are able to supply a box we made you can put this on it?


 
Best results would be with a light color wood. I still have to test it on darker woods. 

There are limitations on the hight of the object that can be printed. (5")
Wood needs to have some kind of a finish on it for best results.


----------



## snyiper (Apr 28, 2010)

Can you print on a pen?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 28, 2010)

That will come next, I have made up a rotary attachment for the machine but are still waiting on some parts to finalize the design. Final testing will be done shortly.


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice. I like the 9-11 one.  I came with some other guys to NYC 0n 9-12 for the disasters to assist with rescue operations.  I would like to make a 9-11 themed one day.
We had a number of Canadians there helping so maybe a themed US/Can united theme would be neat.  Now you got me thinking Constant.  
LOL....


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 28, 2010)

It's awesome...it will come off with acetone, but if you put a finish on it, acetone will eat that too..what would someone be doing with acetone and a pen box anyhow???


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2010)

This would be great. I am planning on making the 9-11 stamp pen and maybe you could do the 9-11 stamp on the box????  What does the inside look like and what size pen will it take???


----------



## Russell Eaton (Apr 28, 2010)

Very cool, one more thing to add to my wish list.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 28, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> This would be great. I am planning on making the 9-11 stamp pen and maybe you could do the 9-11 stamp on the box???? What does the inside look like and what size pen will it take???


 
These are from PennState & Arizona and have a insert available for the bigger kits.


----------



## macsplinter (Apr 28, 2010)

very, very nice.


----------



## capcrnch (Apr 28, 2010)

Chief Hill said:


> Very nice. I like the 9-11 one.  I came with some other guys to NYC 0n 9-12 for the disasters to assist with rescue operations.  I would like to make a 9-11 themed one day.
> We had a number of Canadians there helping so maybe a themed US/Can united theme would be neat.  Now you got me thinking Constant.
> LOL....



Small world, I did disaster relief there too. I worked with Ladder 2 Company for almost a full week. Some of the guys we drove with were from Toronto!


----------



## Grizz (Apr 29, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Around $ 5 - $7 max  plus the pen box.
> 
> All I need is a good file to work with, the better the artwork the better the result.



I've got artwork ready to go I'd like to do.  Corel or a .jpg
Let me know when your ready to roll.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 29, 2010)

Grizz said:


> I've got artwork ready to go I'd like to do. Corel or a .jpg
> Let me know when your ready to roll.


 
Pm Sent


----------

